# Comma Chameleon



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2012)

If you don't remember Boy George and The Culture Club, this might not make a lot of sense...



...but maybe this will help:


----------



## Retired (Apr 27, 2012)

I always thought the words comma comma _were_ the lyrics..:facepalm:..the song seemed to make more sense to me than when the real words are substituted.


----------



## Mari (May 2, 2012)

This is very interesting and would be even more interesting if I had any idea what anyone here is talking about


----------

